# Time Lapse Portrait Drawing



## devilspit (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought you guys may be interested in this time lapse video of me drawing a commission for a client.

http://www.drawingartists.com/portrait-drawing-time-lapse/


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

cool video. Funny I'm a sketch spinner too I never noticed it til I watched the video.


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, very cool!


----------

